
IBM plans to hire 2000 U.S veterans in 'new collar' jobs - perseusprime11
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/51863.wss
======
pkaye
Would be interesting to know how well they pay for this job.

------
lebanon_tn
Companies should make more of an effort to follow up on hiring initiatives
like this.

I'd love if a year later we could get an update along the lines of: we set out
to hire 2000 of such and such group. it was difficult and are still a long
ways from our goal. here's what we'be learned, what we've adjusted. If you're
interested in working us, please email our hiring manager at
actualperson@company.com

~~~
fred_is_fred
Why would they invite scrutiny to their unchecked headline grabbing promises?

------
justinclift
What's the bet this is IBM trying to both gain favourable PR, and at the same
time looking for people they _may_ be able to exploit? (eg lower pay, worse
treatment than existing staff)

Hopefully I'm wrong, but IBM has a terrible reputation for a reason. :(

The article mentions more than 500 veterans have been trained already. Anyone
here among that group and willing to venture thoughts about it? :)

------
sumoboy
No doubt exploiting low entry level pay and poor treatment while they gouge
customers, in this case the US Army. The article mentions the product
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analyst's_Notebook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analyst's_Notebook)
so cheap labor taken to another level.

------
squozzer
2000 veterans is roughly two infantry battalions. Maybe IBM knows something we
don't?

